# A Csitari hegyek alatt



## Clara_

Good evening,

could anyone help me understand the words "_A Csitari hegyek alatt_"?
After using Internet research tools I think that it is Hungarian, but I am not an expert (sorry if I am mistaken).
Could you please tell me what the language is, and what the sentence means?

It is the title of a song.

Thank you very much for any help.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Clara,

Yes, it is in Hungarian and it is a title of a well-known folk song. 
The translation is: Under the Csitári mountains.

I can see on Google that a group called Oi Va Voi has made a hit out of it...


----------



## Clara_

Great ! I was listening to this hit without knowing that it was a traditional folk song.  
It's beautiful. Thank you very much.


----------

